# 101 Poems of Consternation & Bleeding Words



## GoreLicker (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's my 2 published books.









101 Poems of Consternation
Catrina Lawrence 
Catrina Lawrence’s 101 Poems of Consternation is a collection of disturbing poems to open the reader’s eyes. Find out what it’s like to be “Dead and Rotting,” to be “Born of the Dark,” and to hear “The Cry of the Banshee.” These poems take the reader to the underworld of “The Unknown,” where you can have “A Conversation with the Devil” and meet “The Night Creatures” from your darkest dreams, among other horrors. This book will chill you to the core and make you think twice about leaving the safety of your own home at night. 










Bleeding Words
Catrina Lawrence 
Prepare to be taken to another darker side of poetry, a side that will scare and terrorize your mind. This book will take you to the depths of the unknown and the wicked, creating images in your head that will make you leave the light on at night. This book tells you of dark secrets that scare even the brave, with zombies and other night creatures rampaging the pages. This book will take you through different genres of horror, from poltergeists to demented minds. Be prepared to be more open minded about the things that go bump in the night; perhaps the creaks that you hear at night may not be your house settling at all. If you had nightmares before you read this book, then they will seem like sweet dreams compared to what you will dream of after reading this. Make sure that you don’t read this after dark. 

Visit website to read some poetry and other info - http://catrinalawrence.tripod.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Now if we could only get James Earl Jones to recite and record them...


----------

